# What do you think of this diet and it's claims



## mokinz (Feb 19, 2009)

The person advocating this diet on another website is very confident, to the point of arrogance, about this diet being the absolute and easy fix to all IBS. Doesn't seem to ring true to me. There are things in his list that I know would be very bad for me. Interested to hear what you think and if anyone has actually tried it.http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/9012/Hope it's OK to post the link here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The low starch thing does work for some people.UNC even is doing a study looking at the Atkins diet in some IBSers that also want to lose weight.Some people have some problems with some carbs. I think people do forget that just because one thing controls their IBS it doesn't mean it will work for 100% of people. Sure when your sample size is 1 and it works you get 100% cure rate, but that never translates to the rest of the population. It will help some, but not all.Diet is highly variable in IBS and some people have problems with starch, but others have problems with fatty foods, so I don't believe in a one size fits all diet that will fix everyone.


----------



## mokinz (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen. That's pretty much what I thought. This man is obviously genuinely trying to help people but is making very bold statements about his diet on another website (facebook). I've asked him what his testing population was. I guess if it helps one person, that's one person living a better life.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

mokinz said:


> I guess if it helps one person, that's one person living a better life.


That, sadly, is how this whole process seems to work. It does take time to find a treatment that will work for you. It is kind of like dating: you can wait for the perfect match and miss her while waiting.Mark


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know how long you have suffered with IBS, but over the years you become very wary of snake oil salesmen. I call them snake oil salesmen because they tout something as a miracle elixir or cure. Ergo, this diet.I can see why this diet is appealing to people, though. It's marketed so strongly to be a cure-all. Call me jaded, but I don't give people/companies like this my time of day any more. They are a waste of my time and energy and probably money. I truly hope that this guy is trying to help, but again, my cynicism (based on past experiences) makes me more inclined to believe they're just out to make a buck, promulgate their theories, grab attention, etc. and picked a particularly vulnerable, desperate group of people whose needs remain unmet in the medical world to market towards. However, my cynicism aside, as long as the diet doesn't harm you in some way, there is probably nothing wrong with trying it. However, it's best to align your expectations with reality...there's no one-size fits all approach to IBS.Also, a thought, if you try the diet and stick with it religiously and find it does nothing to help, doesn't live up to the hype this guy is making, or even makes you worse, you should challenge this guy's claims openly on his facebook or whatever. Be a vigilante for the IBS sufferer


----------



## mokinz (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Amanda and OveritnowI've had IBS for approx 12 yrs and like you, Amanda, am very wary of miracle cures. Don't think I will try this one as there are a number of foods in his list that I know will be very bad for me. I'm not prepared to suffer more just to prove that it might not work! I guess after a while, we all get a feel for what might work and what probably wont.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that after suffering for 12 years, you probably know more about IBS than the guy that wrote the diet I'm with you on that one...no diet is worth it if you know for a fact certain foods are going to cause you unnecessary grief! It's good to stick to what works.


----------

